# Goodbye Lil Momma :(



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Most of you remember that we had a hen go broody and lost several eggs to rat snakes. Well, we finally got her a nice clutch and she was on the last leg of the journey until this morning.

I left for work early this morning and my husband went to feed the chickens like he does every morning. He just called me and told me that he found Lil Momma dead on the ground and all of the eggs but one were gone.

I have no idea what happened, she was fine last night when we fed and watered her. She was drinking and eating fine and all her eggs were there. All the other chickens were ok he said so I'm heartbroken and confused as to what may have happened.

I know that the snakes ate the eggs before but they didn't bother her and even if they did, they aren't venomous so couldn't kill her. Like I said, I'm so confused.

RIP Loner (Lil Momma)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear you lost her.

Many snakes are constrictors and will kill adult birds that way. I had a snake get in to my coop once that tried to swallow a pullet and ended up suffocating her. 

But this almost sounds like something else got in. Eggs all gone, that's just too many for one snake.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry Zamora.


----------



## GreenMTNHollow (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm so sorry. How awful


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

sounds like a poisonous snake. or as suggested above, a big snake constricted and suffocated her...
regardless, thats sad to hear. sorry about your loss!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Thanks everybody. I still have absolutely no idea what happened. There were no signs of forced entry as in a ****, skunk, fox, etc. So we figure she either 1. was constricted 2. envenomated 3. heart attack. There will be no way to tell for sure so we are being ever vigilant and praying nothing like this will happen again.

After the carnage with our last flock, I didn't ever want to have chickens again because I was afraid that I would fall in love and get heartbroken again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know, there is solar hot wire. Might be worth looking in to since you don't have electric at the coop.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------

